# Back tension form



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

wgluv2hunt said:


> I’m trying to switch to a back tension release. I am shooting well with the back tension but my problem is this. When shooting with back tension release my arrows are contacting approximately one pin off. For example, when shooting at 30 yards, I need to use the 40 yard pin. This is not exact, it increases with more distance.
> Is this an indication that my form/technique is off?


Post a photo of yourself at full draw, when shooting 30 yards. Head to toe photo, where we can see the ground, can see your shoes, can see all of you, and all of the bow.


----------



## wgluv2hunt (Mar 12, 2019)

Ok, give me a few days to find someone to take the picture. I usually shoot in the backyard alone. I’ll try to get a front photo and back photo.


----------



## nathan63 (Jun 25, 2015)

Absolutely not! The issue is when you use a release that you trigger vs a hinge that fires unanticipated several factors are at play for making impact high/low. Regardless whatever release you are using sight in with just that release. Never expect everything you use to hit the same spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

nathan63 said:


> Absolutely not! The issue is when you use a release that you trigger vs a hinge that fires unanticipated several factors are at play for making impact high/low. Regardless whatever release you are using sight in with just that release. Never expect everything you use to hit the same spot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No info. No data. NO investigation. Yeah, right.


----------



## wgluv2hunt (Mar 12, 2019)

I wouldn’t expect it to hit exactly, but I would expect it to be fairly close. I figure that it’s the way I’m working the back tension rest and not getting the correct release with it. 

I haven’t been able to get anyone to come over on a decent day to take the pictures. If need be, I’ll setup my GoPro and get a video.


----------

